# Mikes Tapes



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

So im gonna start the tapes tonight , any advice on them ? Im new to hypnotherapy and would appreciate any advice u guys might have. I listened to the explanation yesterday and I amazed with the calm voice Mike has , I felt so relaxed listening to his voice. Im hoping it will help me as my IBS is very anxiety related. Any thoughts ?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Shadow, glad your going to be trying them.Try to be as relaxed as possible, nothing you really need to do but listen.I think you will enjoy them alsne thing is when doing them try not to start something new, otc or anything unless you have to, let them do there thing first.Just get started and let us know how its going.If you have questions as you go let us know.Maybe one thing to know is to remember they are working on your subconcious, not your concious mind, so don't worry about conciously trying to work it out, the subconcious will do what it needs to do as it learns the techniques and makes the changes. All you have to do is listen, that's it.


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Well Eric I had the most horrible night to say the least. ok so i went to bed and listened first to the introduction and then started session 1 , half way thru session 1 I had an asthma attack ( not saying that the hypnotherapy did that LOL ) but I had to turn session 1 off half way thru. From then on I felt so very funny , like I was not myself , head felt funny , i felt very warm and my hands were buzzing. Pretty much just felt like it was not me and that i was not in control. Scared the living daylights out of me. Can this happen as I turned the tape of halfway thru a session ?? Im scared to try again tonight now as it was rather horrible.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Shadow, I am not sure what happened to you really, but the best thing for you to do is email Mike and ask him about this and see what he has to say about it. I would wait to start them again until you email him. I do think Mike is going to be able to help you out with this however. His email is timelineservices###aol.comHope your feeling a little better at the moment.Let me know if you have any problem getting an email to him and a reply.


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

thanks Eric I emailed him , yes Im feeling better now , started feeling kind of normal this afternoon , 15 hrs or so after doing the tape.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Shadow, I would be very interested in finding out how you are making out with the tapes. I am reluctant to try hypnotherapy for this very reason. I have enough trouble with my dizziness and headaches and such and I'm actually afraid to do this. As Eric has mentioned before, they hypnotherapy should be IBS specific and I think I'd be hard pressed to find someone who does that kind of therapy.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Sharon - I have problems with dizziness and headaches, too, and I have done several of Mike's hypno programs with no problems at all. They have helped me immensely! I can understand your apprehension, however. If you have never done yoga, meditation, or any other kind of guided relaxation, it can seem kind of strange and scary at first, simply due to fear of the unknown. Just keep in mind that the brain/body connection is very strong and all you are doing with any of these techniques is helping the brain to help the body.Shadowz - I, too, am curious if you have tried the hypno again and how it's going for you now.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks Lauralee, I haven't done any yoga or anything like that. My doctor has recommended yoga and other relaxation therapies but with hypnosis-I am a little reluctant.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Shadow, have you heard back from Mike yet?Sharon, do you get migraines? There is a new technique out for them.


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Hello guys yep both Anne and Mike was so very kind to send me email , that is such a great service to be able to talk to the man himself.Anyway we agreed that i would just do the introduction for a few days sitting up with my eyes open and that is going great so far. In a couple of day I will get back in touch with Mike and he will let me know if I should move on to session 1 Sharon I do have problems normally with dizziness but that has not been affected what so ever with the hypno so far , neither has my migraines


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Eric: Yes I do get migraines, although not as often as I used to when younger. But I still have serious problems with dizzy spells and minor headaches.Thanks Shadow, hope the tapes work for you. I hope to try them soon too.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Shadow, glad they got back to you. I talked to Mike today also and we talked some about you. All good.Mike will help you out for sure, I really don't want to see you give this up, already from your posts I can see this has an excellent chance of working for you. Glad to hear he is guiding you. There is not much he hasn't seen over the years and your in excellent hands of a very caring person and an expert in HT.Just fyi on Migraines. This is very new and looks very promising.Discover MagazineThe Biology of . . . MigrainesGood-bye HeadachesA gun that shoots magnetic pulses puts an end to an age-old scourgeBy Marshall Jon FisherDISCOVER Vol. 25 No. 08 | August 2004 | Mind & BrainPhotograph by Grant DelinScott Fischell, CFO and COO of NeuraLieve, tests a prototype of the companyï¿½s portable transcranial magnetic stimulator. The device sends magnetic pulses into the nerves of the head and cerebral cortex, stopping migraines cold.Neil Hughes knows the sensation all too well. Everything goes blurry, and sunlight seems to reach his eyes bent every which way, as though he has suddenly slipped underwater. As the light grows brighter at the periphery of his field of vision, he raises his hands to cover his eyes, like the blinders on a horse. But the gesture is futile: An electrical firestorm, which medical researchers call an aura, is already raging inside his head. Auras are neural disturbances that signal the onset of migraine headaches. They manifest themselves in numerous ways, including multichromatic showers of shooting stars, flashing lights, zigzagging lines, images broken up into herringbone or cubist patterns, loss of vision, weakness, tingling, or confusion. Sometimes the hallucinations mysteriously come and go and are a minor annoyance. More often, what follows is a nightmare: a seemingly interminable bout with throbbing head pain, nausea, and diarrhea. For most of his adult life, Hughes, now 53, got migraines up to six times a month that rendered him violently ill, often with frightening spasms. ï¿½I would lose several days of my life lying in bed, not even knowing what time it was,ï¿½ he says. He tried one remedy after another, to no avail. Doctors, he discovered, barely had a clue about what causes migraines and couldnï¿½t offer him much relief. But now, after taking part in a clinical trial of a new device designed to quell the electrical storms in his brain, Hughes hopes he may never be laid low by a migraine again.For the 40 million or so North Americans who suffer from chronic migraines, the condition has proved maddeningly resistant to treatmentï¿½or even explanation. Migraine researchers once focused most of their attention on the constriction and sudden dilation of blood vessels that serve the brain. They knew that stimuli such as bright lights, stress, chocolate, and other foods could trigger changes in cranial circulation. And they found that, in turn, hormonelike substances called prostaglandins were secreted along with other substances that, combined with the dilation of scalp arteries, stimulate the brainï¿½s pain receptors. But that did little to explain what made one person rather than another a migraineurï¿½someone who is prone to migraines. In the early 1960s, researchers found that migraineurs produce low levels of serotonin, which inhibits pain and helps constrict blood vessels. This discovery led to the development of a class of drugs called triptansï¿½most notably sumatriptanï¿½that mimic the effect of serotonin. Triptans are still widely used and relieve active migraines 60 to 70 percent of the time. But they can also have dangerous side effects. When Hughes tried sumatriptan in the early 1990s, the injections set his heart racing and made him feel like his blood was on fireï¿½ï¿½thatï¿½s how you knew it was working,ï¿½ he says. He was willing to put up with the drug at first because it was so good at stopping migraines. Then he suffered two minor heart attacks. ï¿½My cardiologist said the drug could now kill me,ï¿½ Hughes says. ï¿½So there I was, back to square one, living with Anacin.ï¿½It wasnï¿½t until the late 1990s that neuroscientists discovered a deeper source of migraines and their aurasï¿½and with it the potential for a cure. Migraineurs, they found, have a hypersensitive occipital cortex, which covers the back of the brain. By stimulating the cortical area responsible for vision, some researchers were able to trigger auralike hallucinations much more easily in migraineurs than in other subjects. The same sensitivity may make migraineurs more susceptible to bright lights, noise, and other triggers. Neuroimaging studies showed that such triggers set off an electrical wave of firing neurons that spread over the occipital cortex at a rate of several millimeters per minute. Known as a cortical spreading depression, this phenomenon had been hypothesized as far back as 1941 by the neuropsychologist and migraineur Karl Lashley. The unusual neuronal activity, in turn, seemed to foment the vessel dilation and release of prostaglandins and other substances first noted by migraine researchers.Cortical spreading depression has also been observed in epileptics just prior to seizures, and this insight eventually led to the new migraine treatment Hughes has tested. Adrian Upton, a neurologist at McMaster University Medical Centre in Ontario, first suggested the idea in 2000. Upton had previously worked with the company NeuroPaceï¿½founded by the inventor Robert Fischell and his sons David, a physicist, Tim, a cardiologist, and Scott, an M.B.A.ï¿½to develop an implantable brain defibrillator for epileptics. By making neurons fire ahead of the cortical spreading depression, as if setting off a prescribed burn in the path of a forest fire, they found they could stop the wave of neurons from spreading, and thereby prevent seizures. ï¿½Why wouldnï¿½t the same principle work on migraines?ï¿½ they wondered.When Upton asked Neil Hughes if he would participate in a clinical trial of the new treatment, Hughes agreed immediately. ï¿½Believe me,ï¿½ he says, ï¿½I had nothing to lose.ï¿½ Soon afterward, Hughes had one of his usual stupefying migraines, and his wife drove him to the McMaster medical center. There, a technician sat him next to a box the size of a desktop computer with a wire leading to what looked like a futuristic flyswatter. The device, known as a transcranial magnetic stimulator, is designed to send a strong electric current through a metal coil, which creates an intense magnetic field for about one millisecond. When held against a personï¿½s head, that magnetic pulse creates an electric current in the nerves of the head and the neurons of the cerebral cortex, forcing them to fire prematurely. The stimulator had previously been used to treat depression, obsessive-compulsive disorder, and schizophrenia, in addition to epilepsy. But it had never been used on a migraine before, and Upton had no idea if it would work.Upton held the magnetic stimulator next to Hughesï¿½s head and pressed a button, sending out two pulses five seconds apart. Hughes says he felt a ï¿½surge, like a rush of energyï¿½ entering his head. Minutes later, after a second round, the headache was gone. No more pain, no more agonizing sensitivity to light when the blinds were opened. ï¿½It was amazing,ï¿½ Hughes says. ï¿½Like a flood of release of the pain and pressure. Youï¿½ve no idea unless youï¿½ve had migraines. I even drove home.ï¿½In Uptonï¿½s clinical trials, three-quarters of all test subjects who arrived at the hospital suffering from a migraine reported feeling much better immediately after treatment. Better yet, every one of Uptonï¿½s subjects who has made it to the hospital during the aura phase has found that the magnetic stimulator dispels the aura and prevents the headache from occurring. Migraine drugs all have some side effects, including nausea, chest discomfort, and sometimes rebound headaches. But no side effects have yet been detected as a result of using the stimulator. In fact, Upton says, if the cycle of headachesï¿½or seizures, for epilepticsï¿½is broken, then the patient may ï¿½forgetï¿½ the pattern of electrical activity that leads to the symptoms. Since Hughesï¿½s first three treatments, he hasnï¿½t had a migraine in three years.Other new migraine treatments have come along in the meantime. A biotech company called Capnia has developed a nasal spray that shoots concentrated carbon dioxide into the sinuses, where it interrupts cortical spreading depression by irritating nerve endings that lead to the brain. Clinical results have been encouraging. Topamax, an epilepsy drug from Ortho-McNeil Pharmaceutical, has proven extremely effective on migraines in clinical trials: Half of all patients have reported a 50 percent reduction in the frequency of migraines, and more than a quarter have a reported 75 percent reduction.The Roman emperor Justinian sought migraine relief in Istanbul by pressing his head to a ï¿½magicalï¿½ pillar called the column of tears. Later sufferers were purged or bled, or their heads were encircled with a noose. One ninth-century headache tonic contained elderseed, cowï¿½s brain, and goatï¿½s dung in vinegar. But the magnetic stimulator, thanks to its simplicity and lack of side effects, may prove to be the treatment of choice. A spin-off of NeuroPace, called NeuraLieve, is developing a lightweight handheld stimulator that migraineurs can carry around with them like a very large bottle of aspirin. The device, which weighs 2.5 pounds and runs on six AA batteries, will be in clinical trials by yearï¿½s end. ï¿½It looks a bit like a gun,ï¿½ Scott Fischell admits with a laugh. ï¿½But I donï¿½t think that matters too much. People will do anything to get rid of a migraine.ï¿½ http://www.discover.com/issues/aug-04/depa...graines/?page=2


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks eric , I find Mike's voice extremly calming which is a huge plus for me as Im a worry head and often find it hard to just relax.I am enjoying it so far , then again i have hardly begun but im gonna stick to it







Thanks for all your help


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Shawdow, your welcome and it get easier as you go through the program. The more you do it the more you get use to it and it is a learning process.Keep us posted and stay positive it will work out.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

*Shadowz*you said: "From then on I felt so very funny , like I was not myself , head felt funny , i felt very warm and my hands were buzzing. Pretty much just felt like it was not me and that i was not in control. Scared the living daylights out of me... Im scared to try again tonight now as it was rather horrible."I can't comment about hypnotherapy, but I can certainly tell you that what you have experienced has also been quite widely reported by people who have anxiety and who are trying - for the first time - audio tapes for relaxation.You feel weird partly because it is the fear of the unknown, which is why it is always a good idea to get hold of well structured tapes, ones which explain what's going to happen, what you are going to expect. Run the tape through first: don't attempt to relax - that is one way to deal with the "unknown" aspect. Then, once you realise there is nothing to fear, you can settle down and get comfy, and listen to the tape properly. Also, as the tape starts to "work" and you start to let go of your anxious feelings and your mind becomes more relaxed, your body will feel "odd:" heavy limbs, warm and so on. This is *normal.* You are learning *how* to relax, just as you learnt how to be extremely anxious. It's going to feel weird the first few times. Stick with it! The more times you do it, the less anxious you will become. Avoid something, and the fear cycle escalates.Also: don't forget that it *is* just a tape, and it cannot harm you in anyway. Your thoughts are just thoughts, and they can't harm you either. If you feel stressed out, turn the tape off for 5 minutes, get up and go and get yourself a drink of water. Then, return and listen to your tape. Enjoy it


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

How you doing Shadow?Thoughtful post editor, thanks.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Eric,thanks. My pleasure.


----------

